

 Rate my startup - jbobes
http://cloudiff.com/demo
Your feedback is much appreciated.
Thanks.
======
jonsherrard
It's quite difficult to decipher what Cloudiff is initially, so at the very
least there's some work to be done there.

However, I think it definitely has legs. I've been waiting for a unified
Domain management panel, let alone one for cloud servers. I can see myself
logging in first-thing every morning, casting an eye over statistics and
notifications.

Isotope could be used nicely here, but each page of the app has a totally
different layout and structure, and as such I find it distracting.

I appreciate it's in early stages, but for a Foundation styled site it's very
cluttered. In general it feels messy.

I'd imagine the point of Cloudiff is to get server information fast, so after
the leg work of consolidating the cloud service APIs and connecting them to
Cloudiff, you're solving a design and UI problem. The inconsistent layout,
dodgy icons, and distracting isotope plugin, don't help to solve it.

I'll keep an eye on it. I like the idea.

~~~
jbobes
Thanks. Lots to digest after long night coding, but i'll think about it all.
Superb feedback. Really.

~~~
jbobes
Good night ;)

------
habosa
Ok that was a fairly crazy experience: #1) When I clicked the link I was
apparently already "logged in" even though I've never been on your website
before, so I was very confused by all of the other people's information that
was thrown at me #2) Maybe it's just the logged in view, but there needs to be
some way to tell what in the world this site does.

On the plus side, the interface seems very nice and the site is fast.

